# i need some help for a charity auction



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I am looking for ideas for an item I can make out of wood to sell at a health/dental care for kids charity.

I honestly don't know what to build, any ideas? 

help 


ps, the pen/box, car holder, and magazine rack is a no go as someone always donates said items... granted mine would be bad ass, but its already been vetoed.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Small container of some sort, like chest, cabinet, hamper, etc.

Aquarium stand? =D

Desk, table (coffee table, or end table, etc).

Lamp.

Chair. Mini chair for child, or doll.

Dog house.

Cat scratching post.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

toys
https://www.google.com/search?q=woo...&ei=dy4gVKf0EoiSyATn9oDYDw&sqi=2&ved=0CGkQsAQ


----------

